
KubeCon, KubeKhan, PodCTL, Microsoft, GitOps, AWS, OpenTitan, Vitess, & More - ChrisShort
https://devopsish.com/153/
======
jasonlotito
A part of me feels like DevOps is hitting peak Nodejs framework. There is
something new every week, and none of it makes anything easier. Quite the
opposite, things continue to get more complicated as different DevOps-focused
companies try to sell you on the their latest "open source" offering.

And as much as I try to keep up, none of them deliver what I'm looking for.
They all deliver on making the 5-minute pitch seem simple and easy, while
ignoring the realities of what people are dealing with. I say this because
between everything being Kube this and Pod that, I'm more and more inclined to
just let AWS handle it all, and all those products and features people are
building out will just get ignored because I don't have time to deal with
learning yet another annoying YAML config file that does 50% of what I want
and the other 50% is coming some time next quarter/year/never sign here.

Edit: This is a comment based on my thoughts after reading the title listed
here on HN: a list of products, cons, and companies in a random order.

~~~
moondev
I certainly see where you are coming from, bit I feel a lot of it depends on
your domain. Many of the tools are not meant for common development-centric
use cases. If platform is your focus it's a very exciting time! If a project
is ignored then that reflects the results of adoption and community
involvement.

The JS ecosystem moves just as fast, if not faster. I wouldn't expect a
platform engineer or team to fret about keeping up with every new project in
that space.

On the other hand if you are handling all aspects of the SDLC, that would seem
exhausting. It's the side effect of a vibrant open source community!

------
dankohn1
If you really want to feel overwhelmed, peruse the CNCF Cloud Native
Interactive Landscape:
[https://landscape.cncf.io/](https://landscape.cncf.io/)

For our recommended path through the options, try the Cloud Native Trailmap:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/cncf/trailmap/master/CNCF_...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/cncf/trailmap/master/CNCF_TrailMap_latest.png)

------
paulddraper
"Join Kubernetes, Prometheus, Envoy, CoreDNS, containerd, Fluentd,
OpenTracing, gRPC, CNI, Jaeger, Notary, TUF, Vitess, NATS, Linkerd, Helm,
Rook, Harbor, etcd, Open Policy Agent, CRI-O, and TiKV as the community
gathers for four days to further the education and advancement of cloud native
computing."

I scored 7/22.

\---

FYI, OpenTracing is being replaced/subsumed by OpenTelemetry.
[https://opentelemetry.io/](https://opentelemetry.io/)

